# 1032D Support



## mplieb (Sep 25, 2018)

I just picked up a 1032D series 164034. Any manuals parts lists available?
The JD site has a listing, but nothing to download. Help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Try https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

Specifications
Not your serial range, but the only one available from JD without paying. May be close enough for use.
If you post some pics someone can get you a close Ariens model to look at, print parts. The "D" JD's were Ariens made for Deere.
John Deere Ag - New Equipment: Technical Publications - Equipment List


----------



## mplieb (Sep 25, 2018)

Thanks. I can upload pics of the machine in the morning, but here are the labels.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Try https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/


That's the one I use most. I look up the part number and then see if it will cross over to any other P/N and then see who has availability and price. I can usually count on the dealer being the most expensive with Searspartsdirect.com coming in second but sometimes dealer isn't bad and they have it on the shelf. If it's a matter of have to have it NOW then cost really isn't that important.

For manuals JD corporate is pretty picky about not having their manuals show up on the internet. You're reduced to buying the manual or maybe get lucky where someone else made a PDF of their's and is willing to share.
Plenty of us have 32" JD's too.

.


----------



## mplieb (Sep 25, 2018)

Thank you.

I don't understand why JD charges for manuals, when other companies let you have them for free. Ariens even supplies the service manuals for free, at least for older models.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Some do, some don't. Honda doesn't. Craftsmans sold in Canada don't show up for parts on the SearsPartsDirect dot com site and I find that really nuts.

It's just a way to make money off their intellectual property. In some corporate guys mind he thinks you should be bringing it back to the dealer or if you dare to dive in yourself then you should buy the service manual if the owners manual doesn't cover it or was lost.
I can't really explain it, just know it's not only JD that does it. IMHO it's a very positive customer service issue to be granted 24/7 access to that information. I really appreciate how Ariens and Toro to name a couple are open about their manuals and parts diagrams on line.


.


----------



## mplieb (Sep 25, 2018)

I agree it makes for a positive customer service experience when they provide the information for free. Makes me more inclined to buy their product rather than someone elses.


----------



## mplieb (Sep 25, 2018)

Here are some pics of the machine. Can you tell if this is a JD or Ariens made machine?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's too new to be a JD, JD. They stopped making those back in 1990.
The engine was likely built in 1996. Machines I could find around there ('96-'97) look like yours. Back then it could be a Murray or Ariens.
Someone should know for sure but I know the TRS and TRX were Murray for sure so I think you might have an Ariens.
I did check the friction wheel for crossover and it does come up with Ariens.


.


----------



## mplieb (Sep 25, 2018)

Would Ariens tell me if they made this?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you check out a few other parts and they come up as fitting an Ariens it's pretty much a sure bet. The friction disc only fits JD and Ariens applications so for me that pretty much guarantees it's an Ariens built for JD. 

But wouldn't hurt to ask https://www.ariens.com/en-us/support/contact-us

Or your local JD dealer might tell you. :confused2:


.


----------



## mplieb (Sep 25, 2018)

If Ariens or another mfgr made it, would it be a clone of one of their own brand or something unique? I'd like to get a service manual.


----------



## puttsy (Jan 31, 2020)

What specifically are you looking for in a manual? Do you need information from the original owner's manual or from the JD technical manual? My 17XXXX 1032D should share the same owner's manual if you need specific information from that. Otherwise, I have the technical manual for this series but wouldn't be able to provide any information (scans/PDFs) of it until the weekend. Is your machine in working condition or are you trying to find parts?


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

thats definitely ariens built


----------



## mplieb (Sep 25, 2018)

puttsy said:


> What specifically are you looking for in a manual? Do you need information from the original owner's manual or from the JD technical manual? My 17XXXX 1032D should share the same owner's manual if you need specific information from that. Otherwise, I have the technical manual for this series but wouldn't be able to provide any information (scans/PDFs) of it until the weekend. Is your machine in working condition or are you trying to find parts?



Thanks for the info. Its currently not running and need some parts. Since I just acquired it, I like to get the manuals. Whatever you can provide would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mplieb (Sep 25, 2018)

arienskids said:


> thats definitely ariens built


Do you think/know if its a clone of an Arien's model or something made special for JD?


----------



## mplieb (Sep 25, 2018)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> If you check out a few other parts and they come up as fitting an Ariens it's pretty much a sure bet. The friction disc only fits JD and Ariens applications so for me that pretty much guarantees it's an Ariens built for JD.
> 
> .


When you looked up the part, did it tell you which JD applications it fit?


----------



## mplieb (Sep 25, 2018)

On Amazon, the drive disc for the 1032D fits a number of Snapper, Ariens and Troybilt machines.
Funny, they don't list which models JD it fits.

https://www.amazon.com/Replaces-Snapper-7018782sm-00170800-Am122115/dp/B00P80LU6K

Drive Disc replaces Snapper 7018782SM Ariens 00170800 John Deere AM122115.

Fits Ariens ST824DLE, ST928LE, ST1024, ST1028 and ST1132.

Troy Bilt 42010, 42012, 42033, 42034, 42036, 42039, 42040 and 42041 self-propelled mowers 42051 and 42052 snowthrowers


----------



## puttsy (Jan 31, 2020)

I PM'd you mplieb. The manuals haven't been scanned yet but I can grab pictures of select pages if you need them this weekend.

I think the reason the slip disc may not show JD models is two-fold: JD has their own 'specs' and model numbers for products AND the model numbers remain the same across multiple generations and are instead identified by serial number breaks.

Also, no, I do not believe there is an Ariens 'clone' of this machine. It appears to be an amalgamation of several Ariens machines combined into 1. For the most part, it looks more modern than some of the similar Ariens of the time (larger wheels, larger bucket, more ergonomic dash, etc...) and the cab appears to be more machine-specific rather than a universal type cab that the Ariens of the time had. As mentioned though, the Ariens ST1032 is a close alternative, the bucket is a bit different though. I think the mechanics may be the same for the most part, though.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

For fun, just compare:wink2:


----------



## mplieb (Sep 25, 2018)

puttsy said:


> I PM'd you mplieb. The manuals haven't been scanned yet but I can grab pictures of select pages if you need them this weekend.
> 
> I think the reason the slip disc may not show JD models is two-fold: JD has their own 'specs' and model numbers for products AND the model numbers remain the same across multiple generations and are instead identified by serial number breaks.
> 
> Also, no, I do not believe there is an Ariens 'clone' of this machine. It appears to be an amalgamation of several Ariens machines combined into 1. For the most part, it looks more modern than some of the similar Ariens of the time (larger wheels, larger bucket, more ergonomic dash, etc...) and the cab appears to be more machine-specific rather than a universal type cab that the Ariens of the time had. As mentioned though, the Ariens ST1032 is a close alternative, the bucket is a bit different though. I think the mechanics may be the same for the most part, though.


Ariens did reply and said that it would have been made to JD specs, and not a clone of any of their machines. Tech said he would help find/cross-reference parts if I needed it.


----------



## puttsy (Jan 31, 2020)

I sent a PM with a Google Drive link to the PDF of the Operator's Manual. The contents of this manual are essentially the same as you can find on the John Deere site though.


Also, as for that exploded parts diagram, it is interesting to see the side-by-side. But, a lot of snowblowers work the same way so without dimensions and spacings, it's hard to see how similar the components are.


Final note, if anyone knows of a front weight for sale that fits the 724D or 826D, etc..., I'm in the market for one.


----------



## mplieb (Sep 25, 2018)

puttsy said:


> I sent a PM with a Google Drive link to the PDF of the Operator's Manual. The contents of this manual are essentially the same as you can find on the John Deere site though.
> 
> 
> Also, as for that exploded parts diagram, it is interesting to see the side-by-side. But, a lot of snowblowers work the same way so without dimensions and spacings, it's hard to see how similar the components are.
> ...



Thank you very much!


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

MowerPartsGroup (1) Replacement Drive Disc for Snapper 7018782SM Ariens 00170800 John Deere AM122115
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product...o_dt_b_bia_widget_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I paid 13.29 for it back in Nov 2018 and now it's 17.49


It fit my 1997 JD 1032D perfectly.


Ariens parts will fit and I found the comparable model to look up used parts for some broken bits on my machine.




New CARBURETOR for Tecumseh 632370A 632370 632110 HM100 HMSK100 HMSK90 part# c-7
https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-CARBUR...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
That's a fully adjustable carb that fits the engine for 12.95 on ebay.


Also I needed one of these as my hub was aluminum and an ear was broken off, the older ariens one was steel so I went with that vs another crap aluminum one. I ordered this "Ariens ST724 ST824 Snow blower thrower Traction drive friction plate spindle hub" so it looks like drive parts for those ariens will fit the 1032D.


----------



## mplieb (Sep 25, 2018)

notabiker said:


> MowerPartsGroup (1) Replacement Drive Disc for Snapper 7018782SM Ariens 00170800 John Deere AM122115
> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product...o_dt_b_bia_widget_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 
> ...


That's good to know. Ariens tech support said they would try to find parts if needed.


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

I used amazon and ebay to get mine up and running. Make sure to grease that left axle as that's the only way (until you mod) to get grease into the differential!! It's like a $300 part if it breaks. I think I have a thread on here somewhere showing how it works inside, I pulled mine apart and added a grease fitting so it will last decades longer.


----------



## mplieb (Sep 25, 2018)

notabiker said:


> I used amazon and ebay to get mine up and running. Make sure to grease that left axle as that's the only way (until you mod) to get grease into the differential!! It's like a $300 part if it breaks. I think I have a thread on here somewhere showing how it works inside, I pulled mine apart and added a grease fitting so it will last decades longer.


That's cool. Do you have a pic of it?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

See post #5 for photo https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...37513-my-differential-has-no-grease-zerk.html

How about video ?? 





.


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

Depends on the year, that is the old style, my 1997 had a new style diff.


https://photos.app.goo.gl/VujkbaHXnEBTbHhm8


Video of how the newer style works, it's a spur gear differential and you can see the center gears counter rotating while the plate remains stationary.


I took mine apart and added the surface mount grease fitting so I can easily grease the diff with fresh stuff by taking the skid plate off. I decided to do that when I seen the replacement price.. Just needed some long rivets and a rivet set tool I picked up at Tandy Leather and the grease fitting too.


----------



## mplieb (Sep 25, 2018)

notabiker said:


> Depends on the year, that is the old style, my 1997 had a new style diff.
> 
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/VujkbaHXnEBTbHhm8
> ...


Its complicated!


----------

